
Show HN: Offensive Computer Security (Open Course, Video Lectures) - CiPHPerCoder
https://www.cs.fsu.edu/~redwood/OffensiveComputerSecurity/lectures.html
======
CiPHPerCoder
This isn't mine, this was the effort of Owen Redwood
([https://twitter.com/sk4ld](https://twitter.com/sk4ld)).

He taught an offensive computer security course at FSU and published all of
the video lectures online. It starts with low-level stuff (memory corruption
bugs) and ends with the easy stuff (Kali Linux).

If anyone is looking to learn, this is a great place to start.

